# Target Box/catch for lead?



## Blackjaw (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently purchased my first two slingshots/catapults (one from Fish and one from Flatband) and want to practice with lead. Can anyone suggest/describe a good target box that I can use that won't deform the lead so i can recover and reshoot ammo?

Thanks for the help,

Blackjaw


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

The one designed by Tex Shooter with the T-shirts on here will work great!!!! Blankets on a line will work fine too...though not a "catch box". I recommend Bill's Box. Keep it out of the rain and overnight dew though..... I need another box now because of it









I couldn't find a pic but you could just PM him.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tex shooter recommended two tee shirts with about 4 inches separation between them. I have abed sheet behind them to catch stray shots. I use a tennis ball that i drilled and then cut open like petals on a flower. Works great, quiet and doesnt deform the 36 and 44 cal lead shot. Ball is hung on a string. Check out my post " perfect target" for pics.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I simply use the boxes PC cases are shipped in, you can't miss them from < 25 yards, I simply hang one or two old T-shirts inside the box using _sellotape _to fix them to the lid, then tape targets, which I print myself on sheets of A4 paper, to the front. I find I can generally shoot ~300 shots into my catch-boxes before I replace them. I shoot 0.44 Lead shot and 0.50 Steel ball bearings.


----------

